# Vaginoplasty



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

My wife mentioned it to me last week, after another fight about her sexual past. Since I can't really grow wider, she said she could get vaginoplasty. She has already doing kegel for 3 months now, but it doesn't make any change. Anyone ever did the procedure, and did it really work?


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

It seems a little extreme IMHO. If you are average in size or even a little below, then my guess is that the two of you can work out the bedroom issues for both of you to have a fulfilling time. My guess is that you are normal sized and that you are freaking out over your wife's disclosure about her large BF - which is statistically rare btw. I'm guessing she suggested it because you are obsessing over this?


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

It does seem a bit of extreme.








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

I admit that I'm obsessed about it, because there's a lot of reasons for that. It changed me a lot, on how I view myself and how I view our relationship. I used to see myself overall as a good husband. Now I always see myself lack something, because she never really convinced me it isn't a problem. I don't even know if I'm average or not now, I measured 5.5 length and 4.25 girth.
She admitted to me that she thought I was selfish for pestering her about it, and she didn't even thought herself was selfish when she threw all that at my face until I mentioned it to her.
Anyway I promised her that I will stop pestering her or mention anything about this for a year, and at the end of the time we'll see about it. If I could let it go, then we'll move on with our live. If not, we'll talk about what we should do about it.


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Has she tried the electronic kegel exercisers, they make sure your working the correct muscles.


----------



## KanDo (Jun 15, 2011)

Horsa said:


> I admit that I'm obsessed about it, because there's a lot of reasons for that. It changed me a lot, on how I view myself and how I view our relationship. I used to see myself overall as a good husband. Now I always see myself lack something, because she never really convinced me it isn't a problem. I don't even know if I'm average or not now, I measured 5.5 length and 4.25 girth.
> She admitted to me that she thought I was selfish for pestering her about it, and she didn't even thought herself was selfish when she threw all that at my face until I mentioned it to her.
> Anyway I promised her that I will stop pestering her or mention anything about this for a year, and at the end of the time we'll see about it. If I could let it go, then we'll move on with our live. If not, we'll talk about what we should do about it.


Get some professional help. You are more than adequate in size. A vaginoplasty will do nothing for your wife. Remember, that passageway was ment to pass a baby and still work for sexual intercourse. Get over yourslf. Find some self respect.


----------



## yes2day (Feb 27, 2012)

Hey Horsa,

As a female that has had children and contimplated this surgery, read all kinds of stories about it, I can tell you I have wanted it for me. However, it does sound like you are pressuring her out of your own insecurities. Does she actually complain about not feeling you or that she feels loose down there? If it is all about you, that is unfair for her to even consider this vaginal surgery. If she is happy with you & the sex, then you need to get happy with you too. Good luck!


----------



## Emerald (Aug 2, 2012)

Horsa said:


> My wife mentioned it to me last week, after another fight about her sexual past. Since I can't really grow wider, she said she could get vaginoplasty. She has already doing kegel for 3 months now, but it doesn't make any change. Anyone ever did the procedure, and did it really work?


It is essentially a facelift for the vulva/vagina.

I think you need to research the comestic procedure because I don't think it tightens things up.


----------



## Terry_CO (Oct 23, 2012)

Horsa said:


> My wife mentioned it to me last week, after another fight about her sexual past. Since I can't really grow wider, she said she could get vaginoplasty. She has already doing kegel for 3 months now, but it doesn't make any change. Anyone ever did the procedure, and did it really work?


Kegel is fantastic! But it is very difficult for her to do it for long. Those muscles get tired quickly, I guess. But it is amazing!!:smthumbup:


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

abitlost said:


> Has she tried the electronic kegel exercisers, they make sure your working the correct muscles.


I'll look for it, also some ben wa balls that I heard mentioned in other thread. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

KanDo said:


> Get some professional help. You are more than adequate in size. A vaginoplasty will do nothing for your wife. Remember, that passageway was ment to pass a baby and still work for sexual intercourse. Get over yourslf. Find some self respect.


Yes, I agree to what you suggested, I've been here for sometimes, and others problems are much more worst than mine. So I do think it's time for me to let it go. Turn my efforts more in making myself happy with who I am. Thank you.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

yes2day said:


> Hey Horsa,
> 
> As a female that has had children and contimplated this surgery, read all kinds of stories about it, I can tell you I have wanted it for me. However, it does sound like you are pressuring her out of your own insecurities. Does she actually complain about not feeling you or that she feels loose down there? If it is all about you, that is unfair for her to even consider this vaginal surgery. If she is happy with you & the sex, then you need to get happy with you too. Good luck!


She did complain about not feeling me after childbirth, that's before she did kegel. Even after kegel she's always very wet that sometimes I can't feel the friction and she can't feel me. And she did climax almost everytime we had sex, and she almost never complain about it anymore, except for me being selfish with pressuring her. And yes, I should be happy with what I have. Sex with her is always feels great to me, even when she didn't cum and then the ego bruise kick in to make me feel bad. I know thereare time she just couldn't, as long as she's happy I should be happy. Thanks.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Emerald said:


> It is essentially a facelift for the vulva/vagina.
> 
> I think you need to research the comestic procedure because I don't think it tightens things up.


Facelift of the vulva is called labiaplasty. Vaginoplasty is more like stitching back the canal to make you a virgin again. One of my workmate with 3 kids had done it, she said it is wonderful.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

PENIS PUMP... Don't know what else to tell you aside from either 1) wife continue doing the kegels and/or 2) be content with your sex life as is if your wife is getting off most times and you get something out of it too.

I guess you could try one of those jelqing sites that people "swear" works to enlarge your crank. I think those sites are bullsh!t, but if you want to try it out go to one of those sites. I just did a google search for this one: Penis Gym - Get the Penis YOU WANT. Don't laugh, but there was a thread on LS about this. I actually tried it out for a short period of time. Didn't need to but was curious. I don't think it works plus I think you run the risk of hurting yourself. But, if you're desperate enough...


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Terry_CO said:


> Kegel is fantastic! But it is very difficult for her to do it for long. Those muscles get tired quickly, I guess. But it is amazing!!:smthumbup:


Yes, I agree that kegel is fantastic. I can feel her squeeze me everytime, and when she climax it's like a massage. She do 10 reps of 10 seconds holding and release, 3 times a day.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TiggyBlue (Jul 29, 2012)

Horsa said:


> I'll look for it, also some ben wa balls that I heard mentioned in other thread. Thanks for the info.


The name for the best one is Kegel 8. It's brilliant because you dont actually have to do anything, you just stick it in watch tv and it does the work for you and you increase the intensity when needed.
If it can help people with prolapses im sure it can help your wife.


----------



## Plan 9 from OS (Jul 13, 2012)

Horsa said:


> Yes, I agree that kegel is fantastic. I can feel her squeeze me everytime, and when she climax it's like a massage. She do 10 reps of 10 seconds holding and release, 3 times a day.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought they didn't work for your wife? :scratchhead:


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> PENIS PUMP... Don't know what else to tell you aside from either 1) wife continue doing the kegels and/or 2) be content with your sex life as is if your wife is getting off most times and you get something out of it too.
> 
> I guess you could try one of those jelqing sites that people "swear" works to enlarge your crank. I think those sites are bullsh!t, but if you want to try it out go to one of those sites. I just did a google search for this one: Penis Gym - Get the Penis YOU WANT. Don't laugh, but there was a thread on LS about this. I actually tried it out for a short period of time. Didn't need to but was curious. I don't think it works plus I think you run the risk of hurting yourself. But, if you're desperate enough...


I tried Penis exercise on and off for 2 years, and it did work if you do it everyday. If you stop for too long, it will be back to square one. I have been doing it again for 3 months now, and the gain is mostly at the head/gland.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

Plan 9 from OS said:


> I thought they didn't work for your wife? :scratchhead:


My wrong then. What I want to say was that kegel did work, it's just she was so wet that I feel no friction and she can't feel me too sometimes, unless she squeeze. 
I'm sorry that I said kegel didn't work earlier, that seems to make some senses about her getting vaginoplasty. I'm bad...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horsa (Jun 27, 2012)

abitlost said:


> The name for the best one is Kegel 8. It's brilliant because you dont actually have to do anything, you just stick it in watch tv and it does the work for you and you increase the intensity when needed.
> If it can help people with prolapses im sure it can help your wife.


Thanks, I'll look for it. Since she didn't had to do anything other than just stick it in, I'm sure DW will be happy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

